
Ask HN: Open-source feature flag service? - masonicb00m
Is there an open-source self-hosted feature flag service (like Launch Darkly, Gatekeeper, etc...)?<p>I’d rather run my own than have someone else do it, but if you’ve had good experiences with the SaaS options I’d be interested in hearing that too.
======
sslalready
[https://github.com/Unleash/unleash](https://github.com/Unleash/unleash)

> Unleash is a feature toggle system, that gives you a great overview over all
> feature toggles across all your applications and services. It comes with
> official client implementations for Java, Node.js, Go, Ruby and Python.

------
gshdg
Why would you need a service to manage your feature flags?

~~~
simplecomplex
Ditto. One must already be using a database, so just add a table for features
that you flip off and on.

How could that possibly be more work than integrating API calls to a third
party service just to ascertain a few (mostly unchanging) values?

~~~
masonicb00m
When the major tech companies use a piece of infra, it’s likely they have a
good reason. Here are some.

\- not necessarily using/in control of db \- audit log of who toggled which
features and when \- reporting on users exposed to each feature \- A/B test
support \- toggle features without touching production database \- ...

------
pkaeding
This page has some resources that should get you started:
[http://featureflags.io/resources/](http://featureflags.io/resources/)

There are lots of open-source feature flag options. Most are probably better
thought of as 'libraries' than 'services', but they can definitely get you
going with feature flags.

------
mindcrash
Here are two in microservice shape, ready-to-use and ready-to-deploy I am
aware of:

[https://github.com/checkr/flagr](https://github.com/checkr/flagr)

[https://github.com/markphelps/flipt](https://github.com/markphelps/flipt)

------
remilouf
I’ve had the same frustration recently and coded a working prototype in
Elixir. I’d be happy to share.

------
macca321
[https://bullet-train.io/](https://bullet-train.io/) looks promising

